# Pain in the side of my neck



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

This morning while putting on my perfume, I noticed the side of my neck is very sore. I shrugged it off, but it has been bothering me today, I started rubbing it, and it there is something under the skin on the side of my neck, it feels vertical and I can move it back and forth a little too....feels like it is connected to my thyroid. Yikes!!! Anyone know what this might be???


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Just guessing - a lymph node? I'd have my doctor check it out.

Not to make light of it, but ever since I was a kid, whenever I was about to get sick, some lymph nodes by my left ear would enlarge. Kind of a warnng sign.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> This morning while putting on my perfume, I noticed the side of my neck is very sore. I shrugged it off, but it has been bothering me today, I started rubbing it, and it there is something under the skin on the side of my neck, it feels vertical and I can move it back and forth a little too....feels like it is connected to my thyroid. Yikes!!! Anyone know what this might be???


Heavens; I would have no idea unless I could see in person. And even then, I might be mystified. Have you called the doctor re this?

You think it might be a lymph gland or a vein being pushes aside by the thyroid? Something like that? Pain is not good. Call the doc. Please!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Andros said:


> Heavens; I would have no idea unless I could see in person. And even then, I might be mystified. Have you called the doctor re this?
> 
> You think it might be a lymph gland or a vein being pushes aside by the thyroid? Something like that? Pain is not good. Call the doc. Please!


I have been googling (can't call doc until am and super curious), I think it is a swollen lymph(s) along the carotid artery in my neck. I could be wrong but, this is the location, and it is sore. I will call the doc manana and see what he has to say, Thanks!
Good night


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

prettynikki5 said:


> I have been googling (can't call doc until am and super curious), I think it is a swollen lymph(s) along the carotid artery in my neck. I could be wrong but, this is the location, and it is sore. I will call the doc manana and see what he has to say, Thanks!
> Good night


And please let us know.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok, I can definitely help you with this! I need you to describe for me where it is. Start at the "corner" of your jawbone (tell me which side) and from that point, run your fingers along the bottom of your jaw to the point, then down. Tell me how far you go each way.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Ok, I can definitely help you with this! I need you to describe for me where it is. Start at the "corner" of your jawbone (tell me which side) and from that point, run your fingers along the bottom of your jaw to the point, then down. Tell me how far you go each way.


It is on the right side of my neck, about an inch over from the corner and about 1/2 way down my neck.


----------

